# Cruise control



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Has anyone had a cruise control retro-fitted to a Ducato MH?

Just wondering whether it works as well as a factory option, are the controls put on steering wheel, etc? I get the impression maybe the controls are on a stalk.....where do they fit that? I have CC on my car and use it a lot, so feel it would relieve some of the tedium of a long MH journey.

Anyone got pics and feedback to share?

Thanks.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Not to a Ducato but had it fitted twice to Renault Masters and the one I've got is better than OEM as it has 2 permanent memories you can program to your 2 favourite speeds.

Yes it's a stalk which (subject to space etc.) can be fitted anywhere on the steering coulumn you like - but I think other types of control panel may be available.

I had my second system fitted by Dave Newell in Telford last year and it was £100 cheaper than the dealer charged me to get the first (identical) system fitted 3 years earlier on a previous van.

I can't speak highly enough of Dave's standard of service.

http://www.davenewell.co.uk/

He even gives you free tickets to the Ironbridge Gorge Museums so you have somewhere to go whilst having work done.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I have cruise control fitted (to a Ducato 2.8 JTD) as an aftermarket addition from Dave Newell. 

It works fine but I knock it off as soon as we get into any hills as I'd rather lose some roadspeed than floor the accelerator pedal.... 

Cheers 

Dave


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Roll on adaptive cruise control. Had a hired top of the range Mitsubishi Outlander which slows down and increases speed inline with the vehicle in front. Quite hairy at roundabouts when you are brought to a stop the cruise disengages, if you slow down to 5mph then it will try to chase the car in front even if no gap to enter the roundabout.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

It is a pity that you are so far from Telford and the Dave Newell experience. Met the man, had work done by him and know why they call him Diamond Dave.

Alan


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

It will depend quite a lot on which Ducato you have and what engine is fitted. On the pre X250 with the 2.8 motor, personally I rate the aftermarket one to be on par with the OEM. There are a choice of controls and there is a unit that fits on the steering wheel. 
The only experience I have for the Multijet engine is my current 160hp on which the factory fitted cruise is better than any I've experienced before on car or van.
As to who you use to fit, Conrad Anderson seem to be on par with the other recommendations already given. 
The kits are very comprehensive and so long as you are reasonably mechanically adept not too difficult to fit and set up, if doing that Conrads will freely give excellent advice on choice of unit and fitting help. Another less cost option is to purchase a kit from the internet, although not such a good idea if you need advice on what to buy or how to install.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have an 08 plate 160 that has the oem CC fitted. Its fitted on a stalk below the indicator stalk. Its primitive compared to a car system! The only way it can be disengaged is either switch it off, touch the brakes or dip the clutch!! Having said that it does make continental touring very relaxed. I would check out the cost before getting too excited, the Fiat system aint cheap. You can fit it yourself but the ecu needs reprogramming so it recognises the cc stal
k inputs.


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

I am a total fan of cruise control and reluctant to buy anyhting without it.

I fitted Conrad andersons Gold system to our previous motorhome.
The physical fitting of it was very easy and I fitted the stalk with the 3 pre sets which are brilliant and easy to use.

The downside of it was that it disengages when your speed drops 10mph below the set speed ( the fiat engine was still pulling like a train) and the initial programming is complicated.

I would agree that the current OE Fiat system works very well but no suspend ability is very inconvenient - for those that dont know turning it off clears the resume so you have to suspend it with the brake pedal.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Has anyone had a cruise control retro-fitted to a Ducato MH?
> 
> Just wondering whether it works as well as a factory option, are the controls put on steering wheel, etc? I get the impression maybe the controls are on a stalk.....where do they fit that? I have CC on my car and use it a lot, so feel it would relieve some of the tedium of a long MH journey.
> 
> ...


This is the one I'm going to be fitting at some point, it's not designed for fly by wire but a couple of well placed brackets will sort that out.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Camdoon said:


> Roll on adaptive cruise control. Had a hired top of the range Mitsubishi Outlander which slows down and increases speed inline with the vehicle in front. Quite hairy at roundabouts when you are brought to a stop the cruise disengages, if you slow down to 5mph then it will try to chase the car in front even if no gap to enter the roundabout.


Surely if used correctly and driven properly you would at some point think to apply the brakes, which disengages the CC, or is it just the way you wrote it


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I took the plunge last year and had it fitted to my 2002 2.8 Ducato. Would not want to be with out it now wish I had done it years before. Had mine done at Motorhomesrepaied At Dargate in Kent.

Andy

If I had known how easy it was to fit I would have done it my self.


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*Organplayer*

Back in 04 had c/control fitted to our new then, Chausson on 2.8 Fiat. Worth every penny. Fitted by Essanjay in Poole


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone, that's all very useful.

We're talking 2.8JTD, and it seems Dave Newell is the fitter of choice. The 3 preset version sounds great, can anyone give me an idea of the cost to get one fitted.

I'd have to factor in another £100 odd for fuel to get to Telford, but if there's a campsite nearby it could be a shakedown cruise at the same time. Poole would be a closer option.

Are there any fitters/specialists in Devon who could supply and fit the same system? I'd want to avoid dealer markup if possible.

I appreciate the help and advice for a noob!


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Another vote for Conrad Anderson. Although they are not on your doorstep, if you wanted them to fit it they provide free, secure overnight facilities c/w hookup at their premises. The option we had fitted has a simple two-button remote control attached to the steering wheel, which sends a signal to the receiver on the dash.

I was used to factory fitted cruise control on our car, which is automatic. The only difference I found when the cc was first retro-fitted to our 2002 2.8 HDi Boxer based Autosleeper Pollensa (manual five speed box) was that it would frequently disengage when the revs dropped significantly, such as on long uphill stretches when in fifth gear on the motorway.

I then had a Tunit device fitted which allows adjustment for increased power & torque and this made a significant difference, the two have been working together happily for several years.

We would not consider driving a 'van without cc now, it makes a great difference especially on long motorway journeys.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

A couple more (probably daft) questions if I may?

Is a 2006 2.8JTD likely to be cable accelerator or fly-by-wire?

My Volvo CC is clearly designed to maintain speed by using a speed sensor, as it changes gear when necessary.
A MH CC......does that sense speed or does it just endeavour to maintain engine revs? That is obviously a totally different kettle of fish.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

A 2.8 JTD is "fly by wire" as you call it.
They work on speed impulse.

In my previous response I mentioned it would depend on engine size etc. my reference to that was because as a few replies since have mentioned the device "drops" out when speed falls below a percentage of the pre-set, this happens because the engine power available is not able to maintain the pre-set on inclines with the standard 127hp engine and a large heavy van.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Had it fitted by Dave Newell last week on 2003 2.8jtd took him about 1 hour 20 mins including set up, £343 inc vat thats with 2 presets very neat and works perfectly .


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks Sideways, great info.

Can anyone post a photo of the control stalk or a link to the model that Dave Newell fits?

Thanks.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

tugboat said:


> I'd have to factor in another £100 odd for fuel to get to Telford, but if there's a campsite nearby it could be a shakedown cruise at the same time. Poole would be a closer option.


There is a campsite just across the road - "Severn Gorge"

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=2301

And the £343 fully fitted price is what we paid last year.

Dave doesn't seem to have increased his prices for about 3 years now as that is the same price I was quoted at the Peterborough Show in 2010.

This the the stalk Dave fits with the £343 kit - Conrad Anderson want £525 to supply and fit the same. :wink:

Perhaps the control box they fit is much better than the one Dave fits.................. :?


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

I had cruise fitted by Dave Newell a couple of months ago with the stalk above, has two saved speeds and works like a dream....cost £343 all in and very tidy work.

Mine is a Ducato 2.8JTD....wish I had it fitted years ago.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Excellent info, thanks a lot.


----------

